# Pedigree milky bones



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

We buy Pedigree milky bones to use as treats for Luna as we always watch her weight and they are a low fat biscuit that she loves. They use them as treats at our vets too. 
Recently I struggled to find some in the usual shops and contacted Pedigree to see if they are being discontinued. I got s reply saying they are no longer making them. Luckily I found some in Poundland and bought some boxes. I wanted to ask if anyone knows of a similar style low fat biscuit I can buy when I can no longer get hold of them. Thank you


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

There really can't be much difference surely in milky bones to their gravy bones. Currently haven't got any in, but obviously having little ones I will say they snap in half okish if that helps!
Unless they are discontinuing them too!

Pooch and mutt do I think low fat bone treats, but they are tiny!
Other thing I can think of is Burns Kelties.. I presume they are low fat. Big though. Huge to my minibeasts but they like them.. They like anything though. 

To be honest if it's a treat and you are using sparingly, I can't see Luna piling on the pounds. What you could do is mix kibble and treats like a gravy bone so Luna doesn't know what she's going to get when she's training.. It usually works well.


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

Thanks @lullabydream great ideas. We do use them quite often as training treats and broken up in folded end kitchen roll tubes to shred and find the treat. She does like gravy bones it's just that these have been working really well with her low fat kibble. I'll have a look at your suggestions. As you say it shouldn't pile on the pounds. Hope your gorgeous gang are well.x


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

karenmc said:


> Thanks @lullabydream great ideas. We do use them quite often as training treats and broken up in folded end kitchen roll tubes to shred and find the treat. She does like gravy bones it's just that these have been working really well with her low fat kibble. I'll have a look at your suggestions. As you say it shouldn't pile on the pounds. Hope your gorgeous gang are well.x


Yes they are well thank you.. Someone is going to be 1 very shortly!


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

Aw bless!!!


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Bonio do a puppy milky bone not sure on fat content thou, we've got those to try as Tilly normally gets a milky bone & gravy bone as her bedtime treat. 
Did they say why they have discontinued them?


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

They just said 'We're sorry to Sa we no longer make Milky bones and they will pass on my comments to their team (I had said how much Luna likes them and why we choose them) who are continuously reviewing their products.


----------



## harvey-warvey (Mar 30, 2020)

hi there, Iam new to this site but was just looking at the calories in milky bones as I have a choc lab and I also try to give him low calorie treats. He has always had the milky bones but I am also having trouble getting them. However i went to Pets at home today and a helpful man has suggested Wagg treats called yumms with chicken crunchy biscuits. It says on the box they are 7 calories per biscuit so I am going to give them a go. I hope this might be helpful.


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

Thank you. I'll have a look myself as we buy Luna's food from Pets at home. We managed to find some boxes of milky bones by chance in a 'Poundland' store. We have also bought them previously in 'One Below' and B and M. You might get lucky in the stores near you. It's such a shame they are discontinuing them as they are a good low fat treat.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

If it's specifically a low fat treat that you want, have you thought of making your own? My liver cake recipe is low in fat - if you can't stand liver, use tuna in spring water.


A pack of liver (supermarket packs are usually about 500 grams) 
About 250 grams of flour - I use gluten free as some dogs are gluten intolerant 
1 egg 
A slosh of olive oil or salmon oil for a glossy coat (optional) 

Cut the liver into pieces and use a hand blender to blitz it with the egg until it's a sloppy mess. Stir in the oil if using and the flour. It still should be a sloppy mess.

Turn into a parchment lined baking tray measuring about 6"x9". It shold be about an inch deep. Bake at 170 degrees for about 15 minutes until a knife comes out clean.

When it's cold, cut into kit kat finger sized pieces - half them again for a smaller dog - and freeze them in a freezer bag. They freeze in separate pieces so you can take out one at a time and break into smaller pieces for training.

Dogs love it, it has no sugar, salt or other nasties and lasts for weeks. It also is cheap to make - a recent survey showed some dog treats to be more epensive, ounce for ounce, than fillet steak!


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

Thank you @JoanneF . Funnily enough my daughter and I were talking about homemade treats as she loves baking. I said I remembered reading a recipe once before but couldn't remember it. She can't wait to make some while she is off school. It can be our home economics lesson!!!


----------

